# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  LG module update - NEW models added K8/K10/V10/G4

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool LG module* *Update: v**12.80.1419   01/02/2017*  **  *Added New Models:*  *LG-AS991* - Bypass & Remove FRP, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-H900PR* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG-K350F* - SW Change, Remove FRP lock*LG-K430DSF* - Remove FRP lock  *Bugfix:*    Firmware update   * More information about the LG functions here:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

